
The Wall of Technical Debt - based2
http://verraes.net/2020/01/wall-of-technical-debt/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/f0a2fb/the_wal...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/f0a2fb/the_wall_of_technical_debt/)

